# Check out my ricer computer!



## TRD_Celica

Compaq Computer with Celeron D proccessor 330 and 80+20 GB Hard drive, 512mb ddr ram, sound card, 2 CD drives one with DVD burner, Case mod with 5 LED fans, and Air filer mod that keeps the dust out while maintaining good airflow. It was very fast until it got a worm a couple days ago, Windows XP


----------



## Mr.Suave

very nice. just the air filter makes it look really weird


----------



## bigsaucybob

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> very nice. just the air filter makes it look really weird



i agree but its kinda cool.


----------



## myPCrocks

I see lots of dust and a wiring mess. The air filter looks funny. A little tidding up and it will look good.


----------



## Geoff

I also see alot of dust in there, dont think its working as good as you thought it would 

The computer looks sweet, the specs could use some work though.


----------



## bigsaucybob

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> I also see alot of dust in there, dont think its working as good as you thought it would
> 
> The computer looks sweet, the specs could use some work though.



He probably keeps opening the case to take pictures and lets all the dust in. The filter is really no good unless is closed.

EDIT: wow duh cant beleive i didnt see this. He has 3 other fans that im assuming arent just extake. Its probably pointless having an air filter on just one fan.


----------



## Mr.Suave

also he would need a filter in the front as thats where all the air is coming from. that would really wierd having soo many of those filters. unless he mods it to where the filters are blended in w/ the design.


----------



## atomic

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> also he would need a filter in the front as thats where all the air is coming from. that would really wierd having soo many of those filters. unless he mods it to where the filters are blended in w/ the design.



Or all the intake fans breath through the one filter...think about it thats a K&n airfilter by the looks of it, For a car, airflow wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## X24

I'm pretty sure thats just for looks there. Its a pretty nice idea, but i personally don't like the look of it. BTW did u mean racer? the ricer kinda confused me. Ricer? rice bag? Ricecrispy? Rice-o-roni? Ricola?


----------



## atomic

X24 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure thats just for looks there. Its a pretty nice idea, but i personally don't like the look of it. BTW did u mean racer? the ricer kinda confused me. Ricer? rice bag? Ricecrispy? Rice-o-roni? Ricola?



The term rice burner or rice car can mean different things, based on the context of its use: * Most of the time it refers to automobiles (usually low-cost factory standard) that have the appearance of a customized / high performance car, but possibly with little or no functional modifications, such as improved engine, suspension or brakes. This is the most common use of the phrase and is the one the rest of this article deals with. 

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ricer


----------



## kyllc

ok, i'm going to be a jerk on this reply

a) you said Celeron and very fast in the same sentence, without the use of not

b)  someone said "extake" lol exhaust perhaps?


----------



## elmarcorulz

kyllc said:
			
		

> ok, i'm going to be a jerk on this reply
> 
> a) you said Celeron and very fast in the same sentence, without the use of not
> 
> b)  someone said "extake" lol exhaust perhaps?


As jerky as you were, i lmao


----------



## TRD_Celica

yea it catches alot of dust and such and gets good air flow with 3 fans exhaling and 1 fan inhaling, it looks dirty because the filter has only been on there for 4 days or so and it was dirty before, i wouldn't worry about the fan life, i have a million fans, and compared to my old computer..........this is fast lol


----------

